# [SOLVED] Samsung galaxy S2 problem



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, I am having problem with my Samsung galaxy S2. I try to charge it, but after few seconds it says battery is disconnected. I tried restarting it, and the sam peoblem.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Samsung galaxy S2 problem*

It says the battery is being disconnected??

It may just be a failing battery.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Samsung galaxy S2 problem*

The only other thing I can think of is the port being damaged, but that is less likely than the battery.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Samsung galaxy S2 problem*

Ok It is working now for me, I made a factory restore, cleaned those gold pins on battery, did that charge without battery thing, and now it is working as it should.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to hear.


----------

